# Retired Ohio sheriff and tiny K-9 partner die the same day



## Prairie dog (Apr 16, 2021)

Retired Ohio sheriff and tiny K-9 partner die the same day​https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/worl...e-day/ar-BB1fJH73?li=AAggFp4&ocid=mailsignout


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

What a sweet story.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm glad that the sherrif and the little dog got to spend so much time together.  Great story but a sad ending.


----------

